# Small ponch as a "magic scarf?" Yep. (K)



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Check it out:






pzoe


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Well she sure seemed to enjoy it! I liked being able to see the different ways to wear it.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

This poncho is available in adult size. I think it could be used for the "magic scarf" poncho. What do you think?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holey-moley

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Another possibility:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aria-easy-poncho

pzoe


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Now, If I looked like her I would get one!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Now, If I looked like her I would get one!!


LOL, me too maybe on in red and one leopard. What do you think??

pzoe


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks to me like it is just a rectangular strip of knitting that is joined in the front. Now what type of yarn and stitch would you need to get the stretch you would need? I am so gonna try this.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It looks to me like it is just a rectangular strip of knitting that is joined in the front. Now what type of yarn and stitch would you need to get the stretch you would need? I am so gonna try this.


Read the other current link about the "magic scarf." A KP'er indicated that it wasn't the yarn as much as the stitch.

pzoe


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Would like pattern or correct website. Many magic scarfs out there but not this one. Thank you.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I am going to keep checking to see if I can find pattern, would definitely have to be the yarn and right stich that would bounce back without losing its shape. I think my daughter would like this.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I love it. Need pattern and yarn. OH boy I can buy more yarn. Like I need more yarn. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What interesting ways to wear it, I hope someone finds a pattern. It I ever get done my to-do list might try to hunt down the pattern too.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I Love It!!! I too would love the pattern, I started to look for the pattern, but all I get are the tube ones. Hopefully we will find it.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought this pattern. It is a triangular tube. Simple & beautiful. I am trying to find time to knit it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/viajante


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Cute, I love the model, she is a doll! The scarf is a terrific idea! Thank you!

http://stores.ebay.com/Oregon-Trail-Yarn-and-Books/Free-Knitting-Pattern-Magic-Scarf.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

A Magic Scarf is designed to be worn in several manners. These scarves are available in many bright nonfading colors of polyester. The polyester is fluffy and retains its shape after hand-washing. The scarves are not flat as a traditional scarf but are actually a long tube that is stretchy to accommodate many styles. This accessory can keep your neck, head, ears and shoulders warm all at once without sliding out of position.

Read more: Magic Scarf Instructions | eHow.com

http://www.ehow.com/how_8765627_magic-scarf-instructions.html#ixzz2OZIRPQcK

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/make-your-own-magic-scarf

ETA: all the magic scarf patterns seem to be of the linear type. I haven't seen one pattern for the poncho type as in the video.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

What fun!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

This looks great. I too would love to make one if the stitch could be identified. I'll carry on searching see if I can find anything


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I read that the stitch has to be a stretchy one.


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I kept watching and stopping the video and I think it is a wide very long scarf that is turned on itself and attached at the front, at right angles. Wish I could draw to show you.
It's kind of like a circle where one short end is attached to the end of one of the long sides.
Anyone understand that?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, that is what I thought also. I think that the key to the stretchiness is the stitch. I am searching stitching indexes looking for something that looks like what their stitch is. Any ideas would be appreciated. Maybe we should buy one and then we would know better what it is.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I went to the site but could not find it anywhere.


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

I found this.maybe you can adjust to a poncho?

FREE PATTERN......MAGIC SCARF!

Wear this amazingly soft and stretchy cowl over your shoulders, around your
neck or over your head. After playing with it for just a little while you'll
find many exciting possibilities. Instructions: Cast on (very loosely) 68
stitches on size 11 24" circular needles. (You may want to cast on to
needles two sizes larger to make sure it is loose enough.) Knit in the round
to desired length. 2 balls will make a scarf approximately 35" long
unstretched (approx. 41" long stretched). 3 balls will make a scarf
approximately 53" long unstretched (approx. 62" long stretched). To retain
the horizontal stretchiness of the scarf, do not bind off. Instead, cut the
yarn leaving a 3 yard tail. Thread this tail on a tapestry needle and slide
the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle, to be held by
the yarn tail. Once all the stitches are on the yarn tail, stretch the scarf
opening as far as it will go, and tie off the tail to the first stitch.
Rather unconventional, but it works!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have bought a magic scarf and I am just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have looked and searched and can't seem to find this exact pattern. I know it's simple but I can't make out the stitch. If anyone seems to find this exact one that's on YouTube please post. Thank in advance---Linda


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I kept watching and stopping the video and I think it is a wide very long scarf that is turned on itself and attached at the front, at right angles. Wish I could draw to show you.
> It's kind of like a circle where one short end is attached to the end of one of the long sides.
> Anyone understand that?


I did the same and agree with you. It looks to me as though it could be knit as a long tube so is double thickness but with a very loose stretchy stitch which is joined as you describe. All the patterns I came across seem to be knit in fun fur or similar yarn and are nothing like this one. However I did find one that shows a different pattern but I'm not sure if its te same, what do you think?

http://www.spellingtuesday.com/magicscarf.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

fatkitty said:


> I did the same and agree with you. It looks to me as though it could be knit as a long tube so is double thickness but with a very loose stretchy stitch which is joined as you describe. All the patterns I came across seem to be knit in fun fur or similar yarn and are nothing like this one. However I did find one that shows a different pattern but I'm not sure if its te same, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.spellingtuesday.com/magicscarf.html


I don't think it is a tube but the one in the video definitely looks the same on both sides. So I guess we are looking for a stitch that is stretchy and looks the same on both sides.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

When I went into the settings and blew up the photo to a 780p it shows the stitch much better but I have no clue what stitch it is, maybe someone else could look at it that way and see. I paused it at the yellow or gold one and it appears to have some kind of checked stitch that is loose cuz there are definitely holes in the stitches. So, I am assuming it is done on big needles. As I said that is just my opinion and I surely do not know what stitch it is. Also I believe you are right about it being a long scarf that it connected the way you have talked about.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Wish I knew more about knitting stitches. There has to be someone out there who knows.
Oh, maybe it is machine stitched??


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope not I only hand knit and would love to be able to make this it has so many possibilities, which is one of the reasons I like it so much


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree. I think it is machine knitted. Anyone industrious enough out there to attempt a similar pattern. If not , I may have to .
At this point in time would prefer someone else. I am crocheting and knitting like crazy for a craft fair next week. Thank you if you try !


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been looking at different stitches but have not yet come up with it. I will keep trying.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the help!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I found two stitches that they say are very stretchy. They might work for this type of magic scarf.

http://www.helium.com/items/918060-knitting-rib-stitches-plain-and-fancy

Scroll down and check out the Mistake Rib and the Prime Rib.

I will probably try out the stitches tonight to see if they might work.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

After reading the Prime Rib, I like the Mistake Rib stitch! :roll:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I looked up some videos. It can be done. I got some other instructions also. So we'll see how I do.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

That video of Mistake Rib stitch looks exactly like the stitch for the scarf!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, I think you are right. It certainly looks like we've found something that might work. I am certainly going to try it. I think we need a chunky yarn and larger needles. Have to try a few and see what works.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a link to a prime rib video. It looks the same as the Mistake Rib. And the Mistake Rib is definitely easier. 

http://www.knittinghowto.net/2009/07/01/prime-rib-brioche-stitch-demonstration/

Ok, I put the original scarf video full screen and paused in several places. This is definitely the stitch. YAY! Now to try one and see how it works.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Prime Rib or Mistake? lol


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Mistake. Definitely going to try that first. They look alike, so go with the easier one.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

My kind of gal! What kind of yarn and needle size are you going to use?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got some red Lion Brand Hometown laying around. I think I will try that. I'm gonna have to try out the needles. I may have to purchase larger ones to get it nice and loose like it shows in the video. Not sure what size I will end up with. I'll start with 15 and see how that works. I have some 50s I have never used and I think someone gave me a 35. Hopefully I won't have to go that high.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL 50? 35? You can use them for chopsticks!


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought the pattern had to match up for you to be able to put it together at the right angle on the one side that would make the triangular point. Do these stitches do that?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The pattern does not match in the original Magic Scarf. If you slow the video or stop it, you will see that there is a difference between the 2 ends.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh ok I was not sure. Thank you for the info. Please let me know what size yarn and neeedles you decide to use if you do not mind. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


>


Are you having fun? :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, but I think the Hometown is too thick. I'm going to try some worsted. The coin in the picture is a quarter.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I think maybe it needs some fancy mohair blend to give it some character. Yes, Worsted is too thick, and I had some sock yarn - tried a 4 inch long piece and it was too thin.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The Hometown was too thick-it's chunky. I am using a worsted now. I think the worsted will work. The 15 needle is too big. The work is too loose. I may try a 10. I looked at the video again and counted the rows and multiplied by 4 (k2,P2) and added the three (k2,P1). I cast on 71 stitches for the width. We are getting closer, I can tell it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I await with baited breath! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's what I got done tonight. I'm pretty pleased with how it's turning out.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys are fantastic trying to figure this out ! Thank you. Once my craft fair is over I can join you in the planning, that is if you haven't figured it out already !


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

That is it! Perfect! 
Yarn?
Needles?


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

This is so exciting! Hats off to those working it all out I, for one, would be lost without them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Worsted yarn, size 10 needles. Still having fun-

I am wondering if it needs an extra stretchy cast on. I am considering ripping out and doing a stretchy cast on. I don't want to knit the whole thing up and then wish I had done that cast on at the beginning.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Okaaaaaaay! Go for it!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting exciting, isn't it! Waiting eagerly for final result. I am certain it will be fabulous.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

THIS is what is so great about KP! :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Worsted yarn, size 10 needles. Still having fun-
> 
> I am wondering if it needs an extra stretchy cast on. I am considering ripping out and doing a stretchy cast on. I don't want to knit the whole thing up and then wish I had done that cast on at the beginning.


Try a long tail and larger needles and you'll definitely get a stretchier cast-on. I can't wait to try this for myself Thanks for figuring it out. I may use a size 17 or 19 needle to get the really stretchy fabric I would like. We can compare!


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I started one with the stretchier cast-on, but am using worsted weight yarn and size 10 needles. Can't wait to see how everyones turn out, I am sure you all will be done before I am. I am a slow knitter, due to not being able to have a lot of time to knit, although I love it.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am using the yarn and needles that Eshlemania suggested.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

How many stitches are you all casting on? I just don't have the right yarn to begin one. Have to wait until next week. {sigh}
I also have to wait for next week to get the circ needle I need to finish a poncho for a dear elderly friend. I bought the wrong length! Need a 36" circ.
Good luck everyone. Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

I casted on 71 just like she mentioned, and I am just using size 10 straight needles. My yarn is Caron simply soft in aqua mist. Hope it turns out nice. I will keep checking on here to see if anyone has any other tips or something.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am using Vanna's Choice yarn and am pleased with the result. It seems to work for this pattern. Here's a picture of where I am at. I only have 3 skeins, I may have to hunt up another one before I get done. 

I am planning on making it 42" long, as some ponchos made the same way on Ravelry have that length. 

Here's a picture. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

So far mine is coming out nice and am loving how it is looking although I am not as far as you are.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm wondering if a thinner yarn(sport?) on a larger needle might give it that light look in the original. Going to pick up some yarn today to try.
Actually, I just remembered, I ordered some Katia Nutria from a lady in Canada. I'm going to reserve that for one for myself.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

That yarn is beautiful, I do know that mine is looser, I casted on really loose and so far it is staying loose. I really like the look of how loose it is, but i also wonder if it is just the color that is making the other one not look so loose.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine looks tight, but it is very stretchy. I wanted to have the distinctive ridges. I am wondering how a larger needle would do with the worsted. I know that with the chunky yarn the ridges were not as distinct. I'm going to continue with what I have and see what happens.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Laura727, I know that Caron Simply Soft is a thinner yarn than regular worsted. It also is a little limper, if that makes sense. It may do better than a regular worsted.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok thank you, hopefully it will come out looking good but if not I am sure I can find something else to use it for or I can frog it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

That Caron Simply Soft looks like it would knit up fine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a cape made out of the Simply Soft and I did some inventive styling yesterday. I twisted it and made a snood and cowl. It is soft and giving. I think it will do a wonderful job for you Laura.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great, thank you for the advice I really appreciate it.


----------



## Laura727 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great, thank you for the advice I really appreciate it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have a cape made out of the Simply Soft and I did some inventive styling yesterday. I twisted it and made a snood and cowl. It is soft and giving. I think it will do a wonderful job for you Laura.


Pictures?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll get them up tonight


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Check this out. I just got this stuff!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159237-1.html#3059648


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here they are.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

eshlemania - I love the hood! I needed it today. Old Man Winter decided he wasn't ready to leave Boston. Likes it too much! 
Do you have the pattern? Or the link to it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here it is:

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/kansas_city/kansas_city_1.html

enjoy!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/kansas_city/kansas_city_1.html
> 
> enjoy!


Another one not big enough for my boobs!! I need 45" or 115cms. Oh well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just add some length. You knit the wrap part and the cable part separately. Then join.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Just add some length. You knit the wrap part and the cable part separately. Then join.


I knew that.  Simply not with it when I read pattern sizes. Senior moment.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

eshlemania Did you ever finish the blue sample of the poncho/cowl/hood? I want to knit one this summer for next winter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am about 2/3 of the way done. It is going a little slowly as I have other things-baby gifts and now a stole, that I am knitting also. I am really liking the feel of the Mistake Rib. It's very stretchy and also very warm. I am looking forward to getting it done and seeing if it will do all the stuff they show on the video.

I will definitely post pictures when I get it done.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I am about 2/3 of the way done. It is going a little slowly as I have other things-baby gifts and now a stole, that I am knitting also. I am really liking the feel of the Mistake Rib. It's very stretchy and also very warm. I am looking forward to getting it done and seeing if it will do all the stuff they show on the video.
> 
> I will definitely post pictures when I get it done.


Thanks, bc I have some yarn I think would work up well with what you suggested.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, guys,
I got done with mine. I can do the stuff that's done in the video. However, my worsted yarn is too thick and 'hard.' And I made mine too short. I made it 42" and that just makes things too tight on the neck. It did stretch out some, but I will make it again with Caron Simply soft and maybe go up a needle size or two. And add at least 3" in length. Here are some pics.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Way to go!! Looks great. Well done.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice job! Looks good


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find it on knitpicks, but someone posted this in another forum: "I just picked up an old KnitPicks catalog and there it was. They suggested a heavy worsted yarn Apart from GGH. Apart is and eyelash yarn with beautiful, heathered colors that knits up like a cloud-(Their words not mine, LOL)
121 yards per ball. As in above instructions you decide either 2-3 balls."

I'm not sure if this is like the ebay pattern someone posted, but the entire directions are here. (If you scroll down, you'll see directions):
http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=8097&SearchTerms=,magic,scarf


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you eshlemania! You did a beautiful job, and even the color is gorgeous.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

EVERYONE - none of the links given here and at the links found, have the real Magic Scarf pattern. Only one link goes to the video of the Magic Scarf but no pattern.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Laura727 said:


> That yarn is beautiful, I do know that mine is looser, I casted on really loose and so far it is staying loose. I really like the look of how loose it is, but i also wonder if it is just the color that is making the other one not look so loose.


Were you able to finish the Magic Scarf? 
Eshlemania's is beautiful.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jeanpfaz said:


> Couldn't find it on knitpicks, but someone posted this in another forum: "I just picked up an old KnitPicks catalog and there it was. They suggested a heavy worsted yarn Apart from GGH. Apart is and eyelash yarn with beautiful, heathered colors that knits up like a cloud-(Their words not mine, LOL)
> 121 yards per ball. As in above instructions you decide either 2-3 balls."
> 
> I'm not sure if this is like the ebay pattern someone posted, but the entire directions are here. (If you scroll down, you'll see directions):
> http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=8097&SearchTerms=,magic,scarf


None of your links give the pattern.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

"None of your links give the pattern."


The pattern is 4 from the bottom of the 1st page.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

This is the pattern given on the links:

FREE PATTERN......MAGIC SCARF!

Wear this amazingly soft and stretchy cowl over your shoulders, around your neck or over your head. After playing with it for just a little while you'll find many exciting possibilities. Instructions: Cast on (very loosely) 68 stitches on size 11 24" circular needles. (You may want to cast on to needles two sizes larger to make sure it is loose enough.) Knit in the round to desired length. 2 balls will make a scarf approximately 35" long unstretched (approx. 41" long stretched). 3 balls will make a scarf approximately 53" long unstretched (approx. 62" long stretched). To retain the horizontal stretchiness of the scarf, do not bind off. Instead, cut the yarn leaving a 3 yard tail. Thread this tail on a tapestry needle and slide the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle, to be held by the yarn tail. Once all the stitches are on the yarn tail, stretch the scarf opening as far as it will go, and tie off the tail to the first stitch. Rather unconventional, but it works!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> None of your links give the pattern.


The knittersreview website link above includes written directions (you have to scroll down to find them):

"Instructions: Cast on (very loosely) 68 stitches on size 11 24" circular needles. (You may want to cast on to needles two sizes larger to make sure it is loose enough.) Knit in the round to desired length. 2 balls will make a scarf approximately 35" long unstretched (approx. 41" long stretched). 3 balls will make a scarfapproximately 53" long unstretched (approx. 62" long stretched). To retain the horizontal stretchiness of the scarf, do not bind off. Instead, cut the yarn leaving a 3 yard tail. Thread this tail on a tapestry needle and slide the stitches off the knitting needle onto the tapestry needle, to be held by the yarn tail. Once all the stitches are on the yarn tail, stretch the scarf opening as far as it will go, and tie off the tail to the first stitch. Rather unconventional, but it works! I just picked up an old KnitPicks catalog and there it was. They suggested a heavy worsted yarn Apart from GGH. Apart is and eyelash yarn with beautiful, heathered colors that knits up like a cloud-(Their words not mine, LOL)
121 yards per ball. As in above instructions you decide either 2-3 balls."

Also ravelry.com has one using a loom and the fuzzy yarn called "Make Your Own Magic Scarf" by Connie Haney


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, this is the pattern for the Magic Scarf, which is cylinderlike. If you watch the video on the first page of this thread, you will see it is not a cylinder they are using, it's a poncho. I have found no patterns for the poncho. So we kind of brainstormed and looked at the video and came up with the stuff on page 4 of this thread. Which I will put below with the things I learned making this one.

That said, I would not use a worsted yarn again. The Vanna yarn was too thick and did not thin out when stretched. I think that Caron Simply soft will work much better.I know it worsted, but barely, and it is a softer yarn. I am planning on using a needle larger than the 10 I used for the above pictures, and will probably make the poncho narrower. I originally cast on 71 stitches for the Mistake Rib (the stitch I used). It's in multiples of 4 (K2P2) with an addition of 3 stitches at the end of each row-K2P1.
I only made the rectangle for the poncho 42" and it needs to be larger than that. It made for things being tight around the neck. So, I will probably make my next one about 45 inches.

This poncho is a rectangle joined at one end like this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-poncho


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I just came across a thing called a Purse Stitch. It seems it tia the stitched used for the Magic Scarf we saw.
Check it out at http://www.marthastewart.com/870174/purse-stitch-scarf

I think the directions are what we were looking for.
What stitch did you use eshlemania?
I like the bind off direction in the above pattern. Obviously you can use what size needle you want.
The yarn was a Merino wool, Alpaca and silk.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I used the Mistake Rib. This one looks interesting too.


----------

